# Updated Compressed Air Radial



## cfellows (Sep 1, 2011)

In the previous video, the slave exhaust valves were sticking and the engine was only running on one or two cylinders. In this video, I've bored out the slave valve passages a couple of thousandths and installed stronger springs. The engine now runs a lot better and it makes more noise which is always welcome! I'm going to consider this engine finished.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_89lllEWVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_89lllEWVw[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## ironman (Sep 1, 2011)

That is one cool sounding radial. Really like the sound of that slow speed. Very good job Chuck.
 Thm: Thm:
Ray


----------



## jct842 (Sep 2, 2011)

real nice chuck, great sound too.  john


----------



## JackG (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice. I especially like the valve timing part that you added.

Jack


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wonderful Chuck I really like the sound. How is it lubricated? Nice work Dale


----------



## compspecial (Sep 2, 2011)

lovely job Chuck, sounds as good as it looks! 
            Stew.


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 8, 2011)

That's great a great looking radial. Love the sound. 

--ShopShoe


----------



## Swede (Sep 14, 2011)

Nicely done! It's amazing that the sounds you get come not so much from exploding gasoline as it does from the valves and valve timing, and you really can't tell much of a difference from the sound alone.

Have you ever tried running it on CO2? You could pick up one of those refillable CO2 cannisters that the paintball gun guys use and make a cool portable stand. I'm not sure how long such a cylinder would last, but it'd be fun.


----------



## metalmad (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice one Chuck 
She sounds great :bow:
Pete


----------



## ShedBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice sounding engine Chuck :bow:
Brock


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 14, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: way to go chuck :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

great looking and sounds excellent.................is there any chance that you will be posting the plans for this engine ? 

chuck


----------



## hopeless (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it Chuck :bow:
Pete


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought it sounded good the first time, now it sounds great!

Nice work Chuck!


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## cfellows (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, all, for the comments and kind words. I had kind of forgotten about this thread and I apologize for not answering folks sooner.



			
				Swede  said:
			
		

> Nicely done! It's amazing that the sounds you get come not so much from exploding gasoline as it does from the valves and valve timing, and you really can't tell much of a difference from the sound alone.
> 
> Have you ever tried running it on CO2? You could pick up one of those refillable CO2 cannisters that the paintball gun guys use and make a cool portable stand. I'm not sure how long such a cylinder would last, but it'd be fun.



CO2 produces very high pressure, more than 800 PSI, so the amount of CO2 that's admitted for each "firing" stroke would have to be very small. To gain any advantage over compressed air, you'd have to keep a small amount fully compressed until it was released for "firing". Could be a tricky problem, but it would probably sound good.



			
				chuck foster  said:
			
		

> :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: way to go chuck :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> great looking and sounds excellent.................is there any chance that you will be posting the plans for this engine ?
> 
> chuck



Someday I would like to put together a collection of plans for many of my engines. Have to see how that goes.





			
				dalem9  said:
			
		

> Wonderful Chuck I really like the sound. How is it lubricated? Nice work Dale



I just squirt a couple of drops of oil into the air inlet connection once in a while. There is also a hole in the bottom of the crankcase so oil can be squired onto the connecting rod periodically. The crankshaft runs in ball bearings so lubrication isn't an issue.


----------



## kvom (Oct 14, 2011)

WRT CO2, a regulator can be used to reduce the delivered pressure to something useable for running an engine. I have a 20# tank that I use for inflating tires for offroad use. I have also used the same tank to run nail guns and impact wrenches where my compressor was inconvenient. The only downside to using CO2 is that its expansion cools the hose, which can frost up. I've not tried it on an air engine, but see no reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## danstir (Oct 14, 2011)

Great engine! I am continually amazed at how many and what a variety of engines you have posted.


----------



## CMS (Oct 19, 2011)

Man that does sound pretty cool!!! O-yea, nice looking work too.


----------

